# Wet Black Poo



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Alright, so I was making my rounds, checking all of my mice, mothers and babies and my buck. Well, when I opened the cage of LSP, the mother of my first ever litter born Sept 23, she didn't even seem to be bothered by me. Which I thought was normal bc she was nursing her babies (7) and seemed to be in her nursing nap thing. All of my mummy mouse do this. Well, I decided to pet her, which she normally doesn't allow, and she just stayed dazed while I pet her. That's when I noticed something was wrong. So I was able to get the little ones off of their mom, and hold her. She was cold. SO I rushed to my heating pad, and placed her on it. I checked the food, it was halfway empty, but still had a bit of food in there. The water bottle was fine, working, and had a reasonable amount of water since I filled it last night. 
I rushed to my KMR, diluted it down and started feeding it to her bc she felt so skinny (mind you, yesterday she was perfectly fine and as snappy as ever) She ate some kmr, and for the most part just slept in my hand. SO I gave her some diluted apple and carrot juice (just to give her mind a wake up) and she started to come to a bit more and resist being held as usual. Not knowing what more I could do I started to put her back in her cage so I could hop on here. Well, as I was transferring her, she pooped all over me! 
It wasn't so much diarrhea, as it was slightly wet and SUPER black poo. And I'm talking PURE black. Could this be an indicator of some sort? What can I do to help?

p.s. checked for parasites and found nothing. Besides all of her little ones are perfectly healthy and spry.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

black poo can indicate haemorrhaging.In my experience once an animal as small as a mouse has become cold to the touch there is very little you can do to save them.It would require emergency vet care in a larger animal but the emergency options for dogs and cats just aren't there for mice.All you can do is keep her in a warm quiet environment and observe.If she is brighter tomorrow it might be worth considering antibiotic support.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Coccidiosis could cause black poo when the tiny parasites erupt from the intestinal lining, causing bleeding. However, the pups would also be sick, or would get sick quickly. I'd separate her and her pups from anyone else you may have, just to be safe, and wean them as soon as you can, once they're three weeks. That'll help to stop the drain on her resources and get them away from their sickly mum.


----------

